# XD .45 Compact



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered a XD .45 4" compact from buds gun, all black. Should be here in 3-5 buisness days, hopefully I like it. I've heard nothing but good things though.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats,its a good gun, the more you shoot it the more you'll like it.


----------



## leftseat (Aug 8, 2008)

If you don't like it let me know. I have been looking for a used one.
Thanks
Jim
[email protected]


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome gun. Enjoy!

Range Report Required...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrat's. I bought one several months ago and it has become ny favorite. Use it for both CC and competition at the range. Accurate and haven't had any failures at all with it. Already have approx. 2k rds thru it.:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. The XD's are good guns.

-Jeff-


----------

